# Iron Falcons - Forge Lord and Tech Marine



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

More conversions for my Chapter. The Forge Lord has had some minor work to the chest to make it the same as the Forge Lord with Conversion Beamer model. After all, it is supposed to be the same character...just kitted out differently.

The Tech-Marine uses the Blood Angels Jump Pack Tech marine torso to give the model a unique look.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

thats an awsome looking mini, but i must say it looks like its going to be a bitch to paint lol good luck!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

fatmantis said:


> thats an awsome looking mini, but i must say it looks like its going to be a bitch to paint lol good luck!


Nah, the harness is detachable so no worries. :grin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing this painted up!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Here, here! *queue anticipation*


----------

